# TIntbox spring IASCA event. Northern VA.



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Looking to set a date to host an event at mike's shop... I'm doing the same thing up in NY for roughly the same time so I need 2 dates to work together.

What I'd like to do is have you guys put out dates that work best- or don't work for you and go from there on picking one. It will be an IASCA single point event most likely with simple awards to keep the costs down... I like to have informal events where new people aren't afraid to come out and meet everyone and listen to some new cars.

So on that note- lets see where this goes!

Contact Us


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> Looking to set a date to host an event at mike's shop... I'm doing the same thing up in NY for roughly the same time so I need 2 dates to work together.
> 
> What I'd like to do is have you guys put out dates that work best- or don't work for you and go from there on picking one. It will be an IASCA single point event most likely with simple awards to keep the costs down... I like to have informal events where new people aren't afraid to come out and meet everyone and listen to some new cars.
> 
> ...


This "might" be within my reach. I need a bit of time to see where my money is between this and the other contest you are having.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

From Mid April on works for me.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Warrenton is not far from me, I am good for almost any Saturdays.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Im looking at a show on the 28 of April here in ny. Second week of may sound good?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

May is even better from my end.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

chefhow said:


> May is even better from my end.


Same here.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

chefhow said:


> May is even better from my end.


If you do May 18th I might be able to swing by on my way back home from CT, otherwise I think the weekend of Jun 1st would be good. Memorial day is the weekend in between is I think thats out for most of us.



turbo5upra said:


> Im looking at a show on the 28 of April here in ny. Second week of may sound good?


I'm down for April 28th, I check in to CT on April 26th so that is perfect for me.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Stittville, NY is 4.5 hours from Groton, CT where I'll be at, so I'm in for that weekend or the next 2.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Navy Chief said:


> Stittville, NY is 4.5 hours from Groton, CT where I'll be at, so I'm in for that weekend or the next 2.


We are looking to do one here on the 21st of April... I don't want to do 2 events back to back weekends with 14 hours of driving lol


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

turbo5upra said:


> We are looking to do one here on the 21st of April... I don't want to do 2 events back to back weekends with 14 hours of driving lol


I can't do the 21st, I won't be up there till the 27th or later.


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Navy Chief said:


> I can't do the 21st, I won't be up there till the 27th or later.


When in may works for mikes shop? (Near DC.)


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

bump.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

turbo5upra said:


> When in may works for mikes shop? (Near DC.)


Only weekend I can do in may is the 18th, I could make it part of my return trip from CT. June 15th and June 22nd work for me also.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Any updates on this?


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

Working on this as we speak, hopefully later today will have something locked in...ill say June almost certainly...


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

d3adl1fter said:


> Working on this as we speak, hopefully later today will have something locked in...ill say June almost certainly...


Awesome, I am hoping to make it to this as I missed the VA meet earlier this month.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i want to go to there. hopefully ill have my incriminator 18's in by then...


----------



## ntimd8n-k5 (Nov 11, 2008)

Subscribed, I am hoping to be there.


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

guys 
this event will be taking place at a later date, maybe june maybe july as tintbox has a few things going on right now

we will keep you updated

josh


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

understood. i may have to go up to warrenton in the interm to help with his _things going on_


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Any updates to this?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

This was chatted about yesterday- going to be an Iasca sq only event and a DIY meet and greet- gotta see if mike can host a BBQ too! August 24th or 25th work for people?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Thinking a peer judging format too so people can get a feel for the judging thing as a whole and listen to some new cars!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Had this thought- need to clear it with the hostess- Saturday tune/ fun day laid back format- Sunday Iasca 1x...


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm good for aug 24/25 not sure if I can make both days but I'll try. Interested in the peer judging concept, not sure if I know what I'm doing yet but I would be interested to get to hear everyone else's cars. 

I might be going 4 way active by then so hopefully my truck will sound very different.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> August 24th or 25th work for people?


nope  I'll be back from Vegas late on 24th


----------



## ntimd8n-k5 (Nov 11, 2008)

I am going to be out of town on that weekend also....


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

I'd like to make this one too, 24/25 or before works best for me, I start back to college again the next week.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i dont have a problem with that weekend.

i have a wedding for my brother in NY the weekend of aug 3.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

That should work for me, I can likely only make the 24th though.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I might do this if it's not wicked hot there at the time. Not much further than Pennsylvania. I would ask to be judged as early as possible though if I did make it I would need to leave the show by 1 P.M. to make it home in one piece.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

goodstuff said:


> I might do this if it's not wicked hot there at the time. Not much further than Pennsylvania. I would ask to be judged as early as possible though if I did make it I would need to leave the show by 1 P.M. to make it home in one piece.


dude, take the weekend and monday off and just hang out with a bunch of great people that happen to share this ridiculously addictive hobby.
thats what makes this great--its hanging out with friends, helping each other and just enjoying each others company.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Mic10is said:


> dude, take the weekend and monday off and just hang out with a bunch of great people that happen to share this ridiculously addictive hobby.
> thats what makes this great--its hanging out with friends, helping each other and just enjoying each others company.


I would love to but I can't. I am taking a family summer vacation and between that and other shows and about 5 days for finals I can't miss more work...On that note Mic I think I need to hear one of your cars at whatever next event we are both at and or have you listen to mine and cut me up....that's not a diss, I want your opinion.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

goodstuff said:


> I would love to but I can't. I am taking a family summer vacation and between that and other shows and about 5 days for finals I can't miss more work...On that note Mic I think I need to hear one of your cars at whatever next event we are both at and or have you listen to mine and cut me up....that's not a diss, I want your opinion.


thats hard to do when you always have to leave asap


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Mic10is said:


> thats hard to do when you always have to leave asap


I stayed late at the last 2 Syracuse shows...


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

goodstuff said:


> I stayed late at the last 2 Syracuse shows...


by late Im sure you actually mean, later than yo usually do by skipping out as early as possible

I do appreciate all your enthusiasm and attending and supporting these events. that must be a haul for you and I do not miss the days I was driving 9+hrs one way to attend events for points


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

goodstuff said:


> I stayed late at the last 2 Syracuse shows...


Could always set you bubble up on my living room floor.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Mic10is said:


> by late Im sure you actually mean, later than yo usually do by skipping out as early as possible
> 
> I do appreciate all your enthusiasm and attending and supporting these events. that must be a haul for you and I do not miss the days I was driving 9+hrs one way to attend events for points


I was making fun of you for not coming...but I guess it didn't work, laughs.
I enjoy the drives when the car runs well, in nice weather. 






turbo5upra said:


> Could always set you bubble up on my living room floor.


Yeah mic told me you like to watch, thanks I'll pass.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah- such a drag to have to slow down to the speed limit so as not to get pulled over in snow


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Happy 4th to everybody. As of now. We will be having a show on August 25th. A GTG will be on Saturday the 24th. So far this will be an IASCA event. SQ only.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

thanks mike!


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

tintbox said:


> So far this will be an IASCA event. SQ only.


I have never seen an SQ only show. How will we occupy ourselves between judging without being able to watch giant SPL vehicles sounding like important parts of their vehicle are about to fall off.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks like meca and Iasca sq will be offered!


----------



## scottrwalters (Jan 3, 2007)

I am a long shot attendee, especially if the 8/18 PA/NJ GTG works out.

-Scott


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Good times with SQ heads. I'm excitited!


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

turbo5upra said:


> Looks like meca and Iasca sq will be offered!


That just made my day, I'm gunning for enough points to make it to finals for both organizations now. I'm doing "Shake the Lake" the weekend before in Erie, PA also.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

I should be able to at least make the 24th, which is fine, since I think I would be laughed out of any competition anyway


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Glad you be able to make it. If we get enough response for a GTG on Saturday. I will have some food there as well.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

naiku said:


> I should be able to at least make the 24th, which is fine, since I think I would be laughed out of any competition anyway


Considering you owe me a beer... You better be in attendance!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

tintbox said:


> Glad you be able to make it. If we get enough response for a GTG on Saturday. I will have some food there as well.


If you do end up having food, let me know if you need me to bring anything down.



turbo5upra said:


> Considering you owe me a beer... You better be in attendance!


I think a beer for the help you gave me is the least I can do! My son loves that bike


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

naiku said:


> I think a beer for the help you gave me is the least I can do! My son loves that bike


Good to hear... Happy to help!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Is this still on for 24th / 25th August?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Yesir!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Not listed on IASCA Calendar


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

I am fairly certain now I will be there on the Saturday, just re-read through the thread though and there are no details on a time? Also, I know there was mention of food on the Saturday, if that is still going ahead I can probably bring a couple things down with me.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

bumparoo


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Will there also be a show on the 24th within driving distance of this one as discussed earlier?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Nope, they never committed


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Mic10is said:


> Nope, they never committed


Thanks Mic.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Am I reading this correctly that there is now nothing happening on the 24th? If so, that stinks. No way I can make it down on the 25th despite only being 30 minutes from Warrento.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Your more than welcome to come down. There will be a couple of cars here Saturday.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

naiku said:


> Am I reading this correctly that there is now nothing happening on the 24th? If so, that stinks. No way I can make it down on the 25th despite only being 30 minutes from Warrento.


I think Mike is still having a GTG at his shop on the 24th. Hopefully he will chime in to confirm. 

Show on Sunday runs from 10am til ???? so if youre only 30min you dont have to be there at 10, come at noon or whenever you can before 3pm or so and I am sure there will be people there


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Counting the hours on my hands to figure out if I can make this.
I would need to be judged and back on the road by 2:30-3:00 PM.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

We can definitely accommodate you 6x9!


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks Mike.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I hope to be on 81 by 3pm


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> I hope to be on 81 by 3pm


We better be...


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

might be the closest show i ever attend 

3 hours away is all? psssh.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm going to do my best to be on time but will it be an issue if I am an hour or so late?
I could preregister and pay in advance if that helps/


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

goodstuff said:


> I'm going to do my best to be on time but will it be an issue if I am an hour or so late?
> I could preregister and pay in advance if that helps/


Did you really ask this?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> Did you really ask this?


Ha ha. You could just say no man, lol. 
Just trying to think of everything that will go wrong.
I guess I pissed off the Yeti.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

goodstuff said:


> Ha ha. You could just say no man, lol.
> Just trying to think of everything that will go wrong.
> I guess I pissed off the Yeti.


Lol- get there when ya get there.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Blockhead - Insomniac Olympics - YouTube

Bump. Up.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Tuesday to the top!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

yurp!


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Trophies are in for IASCA and MECA!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Bump! Still wish I could make it down for Sunday, but will be there tomorrow so hoping to meet a couple of you, and get some tips on tuning and how to improve the sound (something seems off to me).


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm pitching a tent at mikes place...


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> I'm pitching a tent at mikes place...


I don't doubt it. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

leaving here shortly 

see you guys soon!


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Halfway there.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Still tuning...


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Sleeping next to the oil stain in the parking lot. First.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> Sleeping next to the oil stain in the parking lot. First.


Better than other stains you could find in a motel. Lol. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Good morning goodstuff


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Now that's how you do it!!

I couldn't make this one after all, wife's car needed some suspension work so I did that and we are having it aligned today. Have a great time everyone and I look forward to pics and results.



chefhow said:


> Good morning goodstuff


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

And I was really looking forward to hearing the truck Glenn.
Hopefully in Pottsville


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

chefhow said:


> Good morning goodstuff


Awesome 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Traffic sucks


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

I am going to do my best to make Pottsville and the NC meet.



chefhow said:


> And I was really looking forward to hearing the truck Glenn.
> Hopefully in Pottsville


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Nj gfy.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Damn it. Just drink more coffee! Seriously I hate traffic. Be safe in your travels.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i just go back guys! safe and sound.

thanks for the good time, bummer there wasnt more of a turnout!! 
mike - thanks for hosting every one who stayed at your house on saturday - and the show on sunday! mic, thanks for judging the two cars even though you didnt come down to work. howard, thanks for the delightful dinner conversation on saturday and judging as well - you and mic both had similar information that i plan on focusing in on! brian, thanks for driving down the long trip and doing iasca judging\hosting too! mike(goodstuff), hope you make it back safe, thanks for the home grown peas 

[left->right]
mic wallace - mic10is (suprise guest iasca judge)
harold jones - ?
andy ranger - req
brian boudreau - turbo5supra (iasca host\judge)
mike still - tintbox (host\meca judge)

[not pictured]
howard cantor - chefhow (meca judge)
jachin adams - Jachin99 (spectator)
mike ? - goodstuff (his car was like on the side of the building)

i dont think i forgot anyone...



















night before tuning session


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Missed it by... that much:blush:

Looks like it was a good time. Should be able to make it next summer if there's another


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Good times as always hanging out with everyone. Glad I could be of service today.
Pics of the SPL car run are needed


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

That's tops it! Thank you everyone and anyone who was there. This sport in my eyes is dwindling. We need anybody and everybody to stand up from behind your keyboard and support the cause. The cause is love for muzik! That's why were here on this forum. Thanks again!


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

My apologies that I couldn't make it, I really wanted to. I was still in Michigan when the show started. My trip ran longer than expected. I hope to see all of you soon, probably in Pottsville.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Nice pictures thanks Andy / req. 

I enjoyed hanging out on Saturday and watching Brian meticulously re-create the wiring harness for Mike's Scion, while he worked on getting the amps/processor mounted. Wish I could have either stayed later Saturday, or made it down today. Hopefully next time I can spend some more time loitering around, and get to listen to a few more systems. Was great finally meeting a few people and putting faces (and real names) to the forum names.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

57 miles to go.... Thanks trusty rustybucket...


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Ny traffic **** my life....1 hour 20 minutes from home still.....


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

494 miles driven. Zero ****s given. /end


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Glad everyone made it home safe!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Seconded. It was a nice relaxed meet. I wish more competitors came though! Oh well, it was nice seeing the east coast diyma competition crew!


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I was in Virginia yesterday?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> 494 miles driven. Zero ****s given. /end


How'd ya do? 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

First out of 3. And the needed points for finals. Woo hoo!

Thanks again Mike for letting us use the shop and for my camping accommodations. 
Brian, Howard, Andy, Mic. Always a pleasure. 
Nice meeting you Harold and also Andy's buddy, sorry forgot your name.

Andy I really liked your setup. Trying to think of something I have heard that I like better....not coming up with much. Keep it up.

Mic thanks for the Advice.

Brian I should have listened to your car when you offered but was wiped out and not in listening mode.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> First out of 3. And the needed points for finals. Woo hoo!


Congrats man. Who was in ur class outside of Tintbox?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Congrats man. Who was in ur class outside of Tintbox?


A local guy I think. His name was John. Focal subs and Uptopia 3 way, Focal amps. I think it was in a Suburban or something similar. I didn't get a chance to hear it.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Great too see everyone again, gotta love the LATE NIGHT tuning sessions until 2:30 in the morning.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

P.s. 

If you were wondering why New Jersey Smells so bad it's because they have all the refineries, chemical plants and guidos. Redman wasn't kidding, it ****in stinks.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

trailblazer ss goodstuff- man you need to get some sleep 

Sentra is on it's way places lol.

Nice meeting the new guys too- Sorry Naiku for not getting a chance to play in your car...seems as though you have a solid starting point!


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Who was naiku? Andy's friend?
Thanks for the phone call brian. Didnt see it till 12:30 am. I am a zombie today.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> Sorry Naiku for not getting a chance to play in your car...seems as though you have a solid starting point!


No need to apologize, I had a good time just hanging out. I swapped the phase on the sub yesterday and turned it down a little, made a little improvement, but still sounds behind me. I might leave it for now, as I am thinking of trying to build a fiberglass box for it (should be fun, never messed with glass before) and then re-run the setup on the MS8. 




goodstuff said:


> Who was naiku? Andy's friend?


I was only there on Saturday afternoon, had to leave around 6pm and then could not make it yesterday as my wife worked. I think I got home and bored my wife to sleep talking about the setups I saw... Andy's sub's in the rear deck!!


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

This is car audio! Hanging out with people listening and tinkering. I've met so many people over the last couple years. I can say one thing great people and better friends.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

hell yeah mike.

naiku has a sweet android nexus headunit install in a audi wagon. he was leaving mikes house right when i got there on saturday. sweet car.

maybe next time ill get a chance to listen.

im just super happy i found out what the rattle in my trunk was (the door to the fuse panel was vibrating only when everything was sealed. as soon as the pressure is lost (unfold the seats or open the hatch) it stopped vibrating lol.

thank god


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Sweet! Another Nexus HU car. I'm pretty happy with mine so far.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

req said:


> naiku has a sweet android nexus headunit install in a audi wagon. he was leaving mikes house right when i got there on saturday. sweet car.
> 
> maybe next time ill get a chance to listen.


Thanks, I am hoping to listen to your 18's at some point as well. Coming from a single 10" sub it's hard to imagine what that must sound like. 



BowDown said:


> Sweet! Another Nexus HU car. I'm pretty happy with mine so far.


Same, my biggest issue is getting a final button on my steering wheel to work, and making the dash trim look better. Are you using any kind of front end on your Nexus? I tried out a couple from the play store, but hated them both.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

naiku said:


> Same, my biggest issue is getting a final button on my steering wheel to work, and making the dash trim look better. Are you using any kind of front end on your Nexus? I tried out a couple from the play store, but hated them both.


I hear ya on the dash trim piece. I'm battling that right now.. Shaping some plywood, and bonding it to ABS.

I'm using the Nova Launcher on top of "USB ROM Grouper 2013-08-17" (based on CM10.1).

For my media player I use PowerAMP. My OEM controls (old HU controls, and steering wheel) have been wired into an Arduino Leonardo which emulates a USB Keyboard. From there "External Keyboard Helper" remaps the programmed ASCII keyboard keys into Media Controls. 

What are you using?


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

The dash trim I am just using a pre-made one for the B7 A4, but am having a tough time getting it to just the right angle that it sits flush on the Nexus screen. I am trying to get a price on an Alpine trim ring that they make to use with the INE-928 as they have one that fits the B7 dash. 

As for software, I have the same ROM as you do, but currently am not using any launcher. For media I typically use Apollo, but also use Sirius XM / Slacker. Steering wheel controls go through a connects2 harness, which converts the CAN-BUS to resistance, and then into a Joycon EXR. I am using a DCDC-USB for power, soldered on a pair of female USB ports with one going to the Nexus for power, and the other providing power to a USB hub. 64GB flash drive, Sabre USB-DAC and the Joycon are ran off the hub with a spare USB port if I want to charge my phone, or use USB tethering. 

I have a semi build thread over at Rootzwiki if you are a member there.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

naiku said:


> The dash trim I am just using a pre-made one for the B7 A4, but am having a tough time getting it to just the right angle that it sits flush on the Nexus screen. I am trying to get a price on an Alpine trim ring that they make to use with the INE-928 as they have one that fits the B7 dash.
> 
> As for software, I have the same ROM as you do, but currently am not using any launcher. For media I typically use Apollo, but also use Sirius XM / Slacker. Steering wheel controls go through a connects2 harness, which converts the CAN-BUS to resistance, and then into a Joycon EXR. I am using a DCDC-USB for power, soldered on a pair of female USB ports with one going to the Nexus for power, and the other providing power to a USB hub. 64GB flash drive, Sabre USB-DAC and the Joycon are ran off the hub with a spare USB port if I want to charge my phone, or use USB tethering.
> 
> I have a semi build thread over at Rootzwiki if you are a member there.


Ya I'm a member over there too. I have posted in the USB ROM thread a few times.

I have an eBay 10A 5V supply that I run to a female USB for N7 power, and a 7-port tripplite usb hub that powers a remote mounted 64gb sandisk usb thumb, RTL2832U tuner, Teralink-X2 Native 24bit/96k USB to SPDIF/I2S Converter, Arduino Leonardo. 

Also run Grooveshark for internet radio through bluetooth tether to my S3.

Sounds very similar to have I have going. You can find my build log in my sig. Warning it's been years of 'building' in one thread. :laugh:


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Figured some of you may be interested to see that there is a VA state finals. I started a thread for it.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ate-finals-9-28-13-3x-event-dinwiddie-va.html


----------

